# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Interesting yet unknown dagger and scabbard from who knows where... Please help!

## Justin Hammond

To make a long story short...

When I was 13 (27 now) I traded my Nintendo for this dagger. The kid I traded it with told me the following story, "I got it from my Grand-father who took it from some guy he killed in Japan during WW2". Now that seems a bit cliche but all I got is the fact it came from somewhere in that area (thus why I am posting here). This is a very interesting dagger, and I once showed it to a Angel Swords sales-person who told me it came from some country (I remotely remember it being a country in Asia). He then offered me some piddly change for it, but I don't want to sell it. I find it to be very unique.

Some things I wish to learn about it:
What is the blade made of?What is the rest of it made of?Where is it from?When is it from?Are there symbolic meanings to the parts on it?

I very much appreciate your time.



More:
Image 01
Image 02
Image 03
Image 04
Image 05
Image 06
Image 07
Image 08
Image 08
Image 10
Image 11
Image 12
Image 13
Image 14
Image 15
Image 16
Image 17
Image 18
Image 19
Image 20
Image 21
Image 22
Image 23
Image 24
Image 25
Image 26
Image 27
Image 28
Image 29
Image 30
Image 31
Image 32

----------


## Joseph Crandall

It is a fantastic piece. I hope you get some answers.

----------


## Neil Anderson

Right off the bat my instincts say it came from some where in Africa. As far as the materials go, it looks like a steel blade with a combination of raw hide and leather weave on the scabbard, guard, handle, and pommel of the piece. That is my opinion. I hope it helps.

----------

